# Quality and quantity! LOTS of BIG GIRLS RELEASED!!!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

The weather/wind seems to change more by the hour than the day over the last week plus. Our groups that have waded have hammered the trout, releasing many over 25" and caught plenty of good eaters to take home as well. Not all the big trout were pictured before letting go because the boat was to far and guides didn't want to risk stressing fish out just for a picture.

Drifting has also produced some really good boxes of fish. When the wind is pumping it has been more of a grind though, but the guides have usually been able to make it happen.

We have the upcoming openings for anyone interested in catching some fish.
JUNE 7, 12-15, 19-22, 25-30 
Most of these days only have one boat available, so don't hesitate contacting us.

To book or get more details, contact Daniel:
979.240.5312 call or text, make sure to leave VM
[email protected] email
www.run-n-gunadventures.com

Follow us on social media for more reports & pictures:
https://www.facebook.com/rngadventures/
https://www.instagram.com/run_n_gunadventures/

Enjoy the pictures and we look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Mighty fine trout.


----------

